# Alle Objekte aus der SimpleUniverse entfernen



## maggifresse (18. Apr 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu Java3D. Ich möchte gerne aus der SimpleUniverse alle Scene-Objekte löschen.
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen??


----------



## Marco13 (18. Apr 2009)

Sollt's da nicht ein VirtualUniverse (Java 3D 1.4.0)) schon tun? (Eleganter wäre aber IMHO, eine "rootBranchGroup" zu erstellen, die zum SimpleUniverse hinzuzufügen, und dann nur mit der BranchGroup rumzuhantieren...)


----------



## Developer_X (19. Apr 2009)

ja klar, also meistens hat man da ja "createthesceneGraph" als public BranchGroup
nun beim adden in ein Fenster mache ich das immer so:

```
BranchGroup scene = createSceneGraph();       
         setLayout(new BorderLayout());
         
         GraphicsConfiguration config = SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();
         Canvas3D canvas = new Canvas3D(config);
         add("Center", canvas);       
        
         SimpleUniverse universe = new SimpleUniverse(canvas);       
         universe.addBranchGraph(scene);
```
Dann könntest du mit einem Klick auf einen Button z.B.
folgendes machen:

```
//Methode 1
//macht nur dass der Component verschwindet
         remove(canvas);
```
oder ohne es probiert zu haben

```
//Methode 2
//macht nur das createSceneGraph verschwindet, 
//so wie dus vielleicht willst
         scene = null;
         setLayout(new BorderLayout());
         
         config = SimpleUniverse.getPreferredConfiguration();
         canvas = new Canvas3D(config);
         add("Center", canvas);       
        
         SimpleUniverse universe = new SimpleUniverse(canvas);       
         universe.addBranchGraph(scene);
```
ok?


----------

